# Beruf auf 80 neu erlernen



## unrealmarmota (19. Januar 2009)

Moin Buffed-Leute =)


Ich habe mit meinem Magier entdeckt, dass mein Beruf Kräuterkunde doch recht überflüssig ist. Ich bin von Beruf ausserdem noch Alchimist, allerdings bin ich zum Kräuterfarmen ehrlich gesagt zu faul und kauf mir die Mats dafür doch im AH.

Da es ein paar nette Sachen gibt, die es nur für Juwes gibt habe ich mir überlegt diesen Beruf zu erlernen. Nun wollte ich euch mal fragen, wie fix, bzw wie teuer das geht, auf Lvl 80 auf ein hohes Niveau zu kommen.


Gruß



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edith: mist, falsches Forum, kann das wer bidde verschieben?


----------



## Themra (19. Januar 2009)

Ohne Bergbau wird das richtig Teuer


Macht nur Sinn wenn du nen BB Twink hast oder nen großen freundeskreis der dich mit mats versorgt.


----------



## Sin'dorei (19. Januar 2009)

kann ich nur bestätigen...das ist sehr teuer...siehst ja selbst, was so erze und Edelsteine im ah bringen...schau dir den buffed guide zum juwi an und schau ins ah...dann siehst du, was die mats kosten


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (19. Januar 2009)

wenn du dich am ende reinhängst (420)
könntest du locker beim skillen schön gewinn machen, das ist aber nicht der normalfall!
und später geld machen ist ohne bb eigentlich nicht möglich, weil das erz zu teuer ist und die steine die raus kommen zu billig


----------



## Drolan (19. Januar 2009)

wenn du selber als juwe kein BB bist wird es sehr teuer da du zum sondieren die erze brauchst und die leider im ah extrem teuer vertickt werden. die lowieerze erst recht.

juwe ist neben ingi einer der teuersten berufe meiner meinung nach. und die leute sind immer sehr geizig bei TG wenn man die steine schleift :/


----------



## Sinixus (19. Januar 2009)

unrealmarmota schrieb:


> Moin Buffed-Leute =)
> 
> 
> Ich habe mit meinem Magier entdeckt, dass mein Beruf Kräuterkunde doch recht überflüssig ist. Ich bin von Beruf ausserdem noch Alchimist, allerdings bin ich zum Kräuterfarmen ehrlich gesagt zu faul und kauf mir die Mats dafür doch im AH.
> ...



Ich würde mal sagen das es sehr teuer werden kann/wird. Nachdem du ja Alchi als ersten Beruf hast und somit für Juwelier keine Möglichkeit ausser das Auktionshaus hast wirst du wohl oder übel tief in die Tasche greifen dürfen.
Vor allem Erze wie Mithril, Echtsilber und Thorium kosten auch in Zeiten von WotLK stattliche Summen.

Kräuterkunde ist ein lohnender Beruf. Alleine wenn man im Sholarzarbecken und am Sturmgipfel die Dailys macht kommt man recht schnell an große Mengen von Eisdorn und Co. Klar hat der Juwelier einige Gustostückchen im Programm von denen er nur selbst profitiert. Jedoch ist bei diesem Beruf auch die Konkurrenz nicht gerade klein. 
Nebenbei sind die Kosten für die neuen Items recht hoch.



> wenn du selber als juwe kein BB bist wird es sehr teuer da du zum sondieren die erze brauchst und die leider im ah extrem teuer vertickt werden. die lowieerze erst recht.
> 
> juwe ist neben ingi einer der teuersten berufe meiner meinung nach


Generell sind das jene Berufe die mit den Erzen arbeiten, sprich JUwe, Ingi und Schmied. Aber auch Verzauberkunst ist nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen. Auf Alexstrasza werden zB Große Planaressenzen im 10er Stack für über 170 Gold verkauft.


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (19. Januar 2009)

Drolan schrieb:


> ...juwe ist neben ingi einer der teuersten berufe meiner meinung nach...



schonmal schmied geskillt^^?


----------



## Queltion (19. Januar 2009)

Also ich kann meinen Vorrednern nicht wirklich zustimmen... Bin selber Verzer und Juwe. Habe zwar schon vor WOTLK und ohne Bergbau auf Juwe umgeschwenkt, aber ich muss sagen, dass mir das Skillen auf den damaligen Endskill ca. 1500g gekostet hat.

Als dann WOTLK kam habe ich auf 450 geskillt ohne draufzahlen zu müssen (habe eher noch Gewinn gemacht ;-)). Jetzt da ich viele Juwerezepe über die Daylies bekommen habe verdiene ich mir eine goldene Nase indem ich Rohlinge (rar) für ca. 50-100g kaufe und für 120-180g verticke (je nach Farbe).

Habe so schon weit über 15000g gemacht gemacht.

PS: Bin von Tirion

LG

Queltion


----------



## Palpertine (19. Januar 2009)

Morgen,

bin selber mit nem Twink Juwi und ich kann dir nur abraten Juwi zu werden wenn du selber nicht in der Lage bist die Erze zu farmen. Kleines Beispiel. Habe in letzter Zeit ca 25Stack Saronit sondiert und bin noch lange nicht auf max. Und bei nem Preis von ca 50Gold der Stack (zumindest bei mir auf dem Server) wird das ziemlich teuer.


----------



## Villosella (19. Januar 2009)

Am einfachsten ist es wenn du dir einen Todesritter machst.

Der ist in ca. 2-3h level 58. Mit dem kannst du dann den beruf Bergbauer lernen und mit Level 58 Kupfer Zinn Eisen ... locker leicht farmen gehen.

Somit bist du unabhängig von anderen und kannst dir billig Juwelier hochziehen. 

Was kosten im moment angeht naja ich würde sagen eher teuer da kaum noch genügend mats da sind um aus dem AH zu leveln.

Schau halt einfach mal was Thorium Echtsilbererz Gold so kostet und wieviel es im AH so gibt.

Ist halt alles Serverabhänig.

Was die Levelzeit angeht habe vor Sunwell Juwelier mit Farmen in 3 tagen auf 330 gebracht.


----------



## Ezralia (19. Januar 2009)

das steigern bis 300 wird dich viele stunden farmarbeit mit bb kossten (sehr viele) ohne bb nen kleines vermögen
ab 300 geht das mit bb recht schnell aber ohne bb bist du fast aufgeschmissen weil die mats sehr sehr selten im ah sind die du brauchst 
demnach noch ein vermögen ab 420 kannst du jedoch mit der kombination alchie und juwe sehr viel geld machen musst alledings die
mats für die metagems farmen, damit machst du unsummen da du die steine nicht im ah keufen musst, aber du musst halt erst mal 
sehr viel geld in den beruf stecken und mit sehr viel meine ich weit über 5000g ohne bb je nach ahserverpreisen

ich glaub ich hab damals auf 70 als ich umgeskillt hab (obwohl ich bb mitgeskillt hab) knapp 1500g in den beruf investiert da du zudem noch darauf angewiesen
bist das die richtigen edelsteine droppen beim sondieren

klar die bonie sind sehr nice (27er bew steine oder 42 ausdauer und so) aber ob sich das lohnt?

je nach klasse macht es evtl einfach mehr sinn sich die bonie der sammelberufe anzuschauen und zu gucken ob sich das nciht mehr lohnt weil ohne großen aufwand
(kräuterkunde ist ne pest aber das haste ja schon) zu erfarmen

und wenn du mit juvie geld machen willst kommst du um bb nicht rum weil du fürs herstellen selten mehr als 5g von den leuten bekommst und steine im ah kaufen
und wiederverkaufen lohnt auch nur bei den metasteinen, die anderen haben eine gewinnspanne von 5-7 gold und das lohnt nun wirklich nicht es sei denn du hast genug
kohle das ah leerzukaufen was steine betrifft
weiterhin kannst du dir für die tägliche quest drachenaugensteine hohlen die sehr viel geld bringen die du aber gerade am anfang selber brauchen wirst

ach genau und um an gute rezepte zu kommen musst du die tägliche quest machen, diese gibt dir eine marke und die kannst du dann für rezepte eintauschen
(preise sind zwischen 2 und 6 marken)


----------



## b1ubb (19. Januar 2009)

unrealmarmota schrieb:


> Da es ein paar nette Sachen gibt, die es nur für Juwes gibt habe ich mir überlegt diesen Beruf zu erlernen. Nun wollte ich euch mal fragen, wie fix, bzw wie teuer das geht, auf Lvl 80 auf ein hohes Niveau zu kommen.



Also um Juwe zu skillen brauchst du nen Bergbau twink. 
Vorallem was machst du wenn die Mats nicht im AH sind ?





unrealmarmota schrieb:


> Edith: mist, falsches Forum, kann das wer bidde verschieben?



ich hab es mal reportet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinixus (19. Januar 2009)

Fleischy schrieb:


> schonmal schmied geskillt^^?



Jup...ätzend, teuer und bei Skill 385 aufgegeben weil eunfach nur irre.

Den Vorschlag mit dem DK kann ich nur unterstützen. 

1. beim Leveln findest du in der Scherbenwelt massig Erze, da diese (fast) nicht mehr abgebaut werden.
2. levelt man als DK verdammt schnell (dafür darfst du ewig in der alten Welt rumkrebsen um Bergbau erstmal auf 300 zu bringen).

Der idealste Beruf für einen DK ist mMn Kürschner. Am Fjord Tod und Verfall auf eine komplette Schaufelhauergruppe und umnuken. Bringt erstens viel Leder und man hat den Nebenverdienst durch Schaufelhauersteak was im AH nicht gerade günstig zu haben ist.


----------



## Maine- (19. Januar 2009)

unrealmarmota schrieb:


> Da es ein paar nette Sachen gibt, die es nur für Juwes gibt habe ich mir überlegt diesen Beruf zu erlernen. Nun wollte ich euch mal fragen, wie fix, bzw wie teuer das geht, auf Lvl 80 auf ein hohes Niveau zu kommen.




also mein twink ist juwe und hat bb dazu also so manche sachen warn doch ziemlich teuer besonders azerotische diamanten wo du dann 10-20 brauchst und die doch schon 10g + kosten hab ich ca 800-1000g für diesen beruf investiert . aber das wirst du leicht wieder rein holen wenn du die nötigen rezepte hast usw


----------



## echterman (19. Januar 2009)

also ich finde wenn man nen 80er hat und dann nen neuen beruf lernt, eht das verdammt schnell... weil du in der scherbenwelt überall hinfliegen kannst und die monster die da überall rumkrebsen, ja eh keine herausforderung sind wenn sie dich schief anschaun...

da heißt es farmen gehn... so kannst du gleich ein par erfolge abstauben(erkundung) weil du ja viel herum kommst...


----------



## Caidy (19. Januar 2009)

Fleischy schrieb:


> wenn du dich am ende reinhängst (420)
> könntest du locker beim skillen schön gewinn machen, das ist aber nicht der normalfall!
> und später geld machen ist ohne bb eigentlich nicht möglich, weil das erz zu teuer ist und die steine die raus kommen zu billig




er wird keinen gewinn machen, wenn jmd schon zu faul zum kräuter farmen ist wird nicht erst bergbau skillen und sich mit XXCXX erz versorgen sondern gleich alles im ah verscherbeln...


kk ist nämlich ziemlich gut, wenn man überlegt was die kräuter im ah wert sind. aber juwi ohne bergbau/-twink ist wenn man nicht die passenden freunde hat totaler blödsinn (außer man will nur des trinket)


----------



## unrealmarmota (19. Januar 2009)

Hey

Danke für die vielen Antworten. Ich denke insbesondere das mim Dk werd ich mir mal durchn kopp gehn lassen.

thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (19. Januar 2009)

Fleischy schrieb:


> schonmal schmied geskillt^^?


Schmied is auch schlimm aber Ingi und Juwi sind auch sau teuer.


----------



## advanced08 (20. Januar 2009)

also ich hab beim skillen von 1-420 rund 2k gold ausgegeben 

aber ist von jedem server anders 

am teuersten wars ab 200-300

dannach ging es mit steinen ganz gut

und ab 375 wars am billigsten bei meinem server bekommt man halt die grünen steine für 50s-1g^^


----------



## Falathrim (23. Januar 2009)

200-300 ist nicht nervig...es ist katastrophal. Ich hatte gestern einen wirklich beschissenen Tag damit, von 211 auf 261 zu kommen...teuer, langweilig und deprimierend. Die Aussicht darauf, heute noch 261-300 zu machen bringt mich fast um^^


----------



## kuckif95 (23. Januar 2009)

ich weis nicht was ihr habt??

ich habe juwie nachgeskillt hat bis auf 420 ohne farmen eines einzigen teils 1200g gekostet(ok hatte ca 50 LK steine auf der bank)

habe die ringe die ich hersgestellt habe (250) alle gedisst und die mts für 600 verkauft.alle steine ab LK auch i ah verkauft und war somit fast bei 0 kosten am ende.von 300 bis 350 is ja mal so easy, die steine kosten 20iger stack 5g.

auf 450 habe ich mit dem traumsiegel geskillt, mats sind ja net teuer, und den ring habe ich ich für je 80g wieder verkauft. war je nach tag sogar gewinn bei drin.

habe den beruf wegen dem tankring geskillt für meinen main.
bin mittlerweile bei 15k gold plus durch ringe verkaufen für 2500g das stück.

ok ich kann nix dolles herstellen, brauch ich aber auch net kenne genug gute juwies die fast alles herstelen können.



und zum thema schmied, wenn de das mit schmied skillen versuchst biste locker 5k los, dagegen is juwies skillen ein traum


----------



## snooze.G5 (23. Januar 2009)

Ich habs mir so Überlegt

Erstmal Bergbau und Juwelenschleifen skillen, sollte ja ziemlich parallel gehen,

Wenn ich mir mit Bergbau genügend Mats zusammengefarmt hab, das wieder verlernen.

Die durch Juwelenschleifen erstellten sachen, werden alle aufbewahrt.

Dann wird Verzaubern erlernt,und die mit Juwi erstellten Gegenstände werden gedisst.
Im moment hab ich KK+Alchie


Jmd damit Ehrfahrung gemacht?

grüße 
snooze


----------



## DergrosseVishnu (25. Januar 2009)

Ich muss da jetzt mal vehement wiedersprechen - so teuer ist es nicht, den skill auf 420 zu bringen, wo man dann die meisten sinnvollen Edelsteine herstellen kann. Ich habe auch auf 80 einen Beruf verlernt, um auf Juwe umzusatteln, das ganze hat mich sowas um die 1800g gekostet, da ich die meisten mats im ah gekauft habe - der Gewinn durch den Verkauf des ganzen Zeugs ist da aber nicht mit eingerechnet. Wenn du aber täglich die Juwe-Quest machst, solltest du das Geld in spätestens 2 Wochen (Drachenauge) wieder raus haben.

Sinnvoll wäre es natürlich auch noch, den Erstberuf zu verlernen und stattdessen Bergbau zu machen - während du das skillst, findest du schon eine Menge Mats für den Juwelierberuf.

Deine Lösung ist natürlich gangbar - nur wirst du so, denk ich mal, keinen sonderlich großen Gewinn an Juwe haben, sofern man von den Stats mal absieht.


----------



## Taksoa (11. Februar 2009)

Also ich habe gestern mein Kürchnern verlernt und mit Juwe als 2t Beruf angefangen. Und ich muss sagen das is sehr sehr teuer. Ich habe grade mal den skill 215 und schon 1,8k Gold ausgegeben. ABer ich muss sagen das es sich trotzdem lohnt. Allein schon das man das G später mit den Drachenaugen wieder drin hat, und auch die Sockel die man nur als Juwe tragen kann, sind nicht zu verachten!

LG Taksoa


----------



## Raveless (6. März 2009)

Geht mir fast wie Taksoa.
Habe Kürschner verlernt und Juwe erlernt.
Mein anderer Beruf ist BB, also ansich kein Ding.
Aber Dinge wie Echtsilber gezielt zu farmen ist einfach nur zum kotzen.
Bin atm bei Skill 220 oder 221 und habe ca. 1,5k Gold ausgegeben.

Ich sehe den Sinn dafür später, wenn ich farmen gehe, das Saronit direkt sondieren kann, täglich durch das eisige Prisma nochmal die Chance auf ein Drachenauge habe, den Kram verkaufe etc. dann kommt schon derbst Gold bei rum! (Gildenkollege hat es genauso gemacht und in 4 Tagen 7k gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## Taksoa (6. März 2009)

naja ich habe jetzt voll ausgeskillt und habe insgesamt 3,5k Gold ausgegeben. Aber ich habe später allein durchs Beruf anbieten und Steine verkaufen inerhalb einer Woche 11k Gold wieder gut gemacht.
Wenn sich das mal nicht lohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Taksoa


----------



## Fellator (13. März 2009)

hab davor ingi gehabt - brachte mir nix - ingi verlent nichtmal 24 stunden später juwe auf 410 mit 2k gold

hat sich rentiert auf jeden fall!


----------



## Dazar (17. März 2009)

kann ich bestätigten 1500g draufgezahlt weil ich farm faul war und in 3 tagen war juwe 420


----------



## Rodulf (8. April 2009)

ich finds ja mal nur geil, in allen threads wird den Leuten empfohlen Juwe zu skillen, hier heulen alle rum es wäre zu teuer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich hau mich weg ...

mal ehrlich, jeder Alli macht seine Taschen leer und reitet (zu einer Uhrzeit an der er keine Low-Gamer stört) mal ne Runde von Elwynn nach Westfall um Kupfer + Zinn zu farmen, wenn ich nett wäre könnte ich natürlich verraten wo man am besten welches Metall farmt aber davon hab ich ja nix und da sich ja niemand so wirklich mit dem Low-Content auseinandersetzt, werde ich auch nicht verraten das Alchies ganz nützliche transmutationen für Metalle anbieten.

Egal ob Kupfer, Zinn, Eisen oder Mithril, alle diese Metalle sind in so großen Mengen und mit ein wenig Zeitaufwand zu farmen, das es fast unglaublich ist, wie viele Spieler hier lieber massenhaft Kohle ins AH schleppen, als ob man auf Stufe 80 irgendwa verpassen würde, einzig dqas farme nvon Thorium ist ein bisl knifflig aber eigentlich auch kein Problem, da gibt es auch massenhaft azerothische Steinchen in den Spots ...

Ich bin ja so froh, das ich den thread hier gefunden habe, werd ich wohl mal gleich meine ganzen Classic Steine + Erze ins Ah schleppen, mir eine goldene Nase verdienen und mich daruf freuen, das die Juwe Preise bald im Keller sind, ist ja derzeit der absolute Imba Beruf und in Nordend brauch ich auch keine Erze farmen, weil die ja so billig zu haben sind, das man da massenhaft Gewinn mit macht, die alten Erze zu farmen und die neuen zu kaufen.

Es ist schon schwer ein 80er Juwe zu sein und nicht zu wissen was man machen soll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach und Schmiedekunst skillt man auch deutlich günstiger als eine quadzillion Gold, ich hab mir mal 2 Stacks Thorium gekauft, weil ich da keine Lust zum farmen hatte + halt LEder, weil ich keinen Kürschner Twink habe aber vielmehr als 100 Gold habe ich da nicht ausgegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edit sagt: wer Steine + Erze braucht, ich bin auf der Arguswacht, mein Postkasten ist immer erreichbar


----------



## derdancer (16. April 2009)

Überlege eventuell auch auf Juwe zu gehen.

Aber habe mal eine Frage bezüglich des Guides von buffed.de

KLICK MICH!

Sind die auf dieser Seite genannten Mats wirklich ausreichend um von 0 - 375 zu skillen?


----------



## BM-Gahan (3. Mai 2009)

Das Skillen ist meiner Meinung nach nur so teuer für einige, da sie alles immer jetzt sofort haben wollen..

Ich habe Schmied geskillt, der auch einiges an Mats benötigt. Ohne Bergbau und habe mir aber 2 Wochen Zeit gelassen.(gut ist nur ein twink, noch79)

Wenn man anfängt zu skillen und blind die Stacks die man braucht kauft(Teilweise gibts da Preisunterschiede von 30g pro stack), dann ists doch klar das hier einige über 3000g zahlen.
Wenn man aber jeden Tag nur die günstigsten kauft, macht sich das deutlich bemerkbar, muss ja jeder selber, wie schnell er Maxskill haben mag.

Ich werde demnächst auch noch auf Juwe skillen, da ich dann 2 Berufe habe die sich lohnen, aber werde mir auch da wieder ein wenig Zeit lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@derdancer:

Das sind zumindest Richtwerte, ab und an gibts auch mal keinen Skillpunkt oder mit einer billigeren Variante einen mehr... 
Ein wenig nach dem Guide gehen ist ok, aber ich würde mich nicht drauf versteifen.


----------



## Scharamo (3. Mai 2009)

Also auf unserem Server würdest du wohl 2.000 - 5.000 Gold zahlen.


----------



## DieSchachtel (4. Mai 2009)

Nur zu empfehlen: DK mit BB/Juwe. Das geht super voran und man braucht nicht lange das hochzuskillen da die alte Welt größtenteils frei ist. Später ist Juwe sehr guter Beruf, so wie alle sehr teuren Berufe wie z.B. Verz.
Schmied würde ich eher abraten, das kann auch in die Hose gehen, denn das zu skillen, ist einfach nur nervig und öde. Bei diesen Berufen wäre ein Verz. Twink vom Vorteil um diverse Nebenkosten oder für die investierte Zeit die gedissten Mats zu verkaufen.

mfg


----------



## Ancsunamun (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,

auch ich hab BB und Juwe genommen und auch erst mit Stufe 80 so richtig angefangen meine Skills zu boosten.
Allerdings muss ich allen meinen Vorgängern zustimmen, das die Sache sowohl müsig, als auch ziemlich teuer ist.

Selbst wenn man sich das meiste Erz selber farmt und das ganze dann auch sondiert, dauert das ewig, weil tagsüber viele andere genauso schlau sind wie man selbst und farmen gehen und man dann ewig braucht um an die Erze zu kommen.
Am Besten nach 23 Uhr Abends unter der Woche ;-)
Was auch richtig ist, ist dass man in der Scherbenwelt am Besten farmen kann, weil da wirklich immer viele Erze rumliegen. (Interessanter Weise)

Jetzt bin ich mit meinem Juwe auf 442 Skill und hab für die ganze Sache ne schöne Weile gebraucht, weil ich auch nicht jeden Tag bock hatte stundenlang durch die Gegend zu düsen und zu suchen.

Wie gesagt, bei mir hat der Beruf trotz allem auch nen Haufen Gold verschlungen, aber bei den Endprodukten lohnt es sich dann ;-)

Viele Grüße Xatana
Vom Mithrilorden


----------

